# Freude



## Leola13 (25. März 2004)

Hai, 

da hier in letzter Zeit sehr viele gute Bilder gepostet wurden, werde ich versuchen das Niveau wieder zu normalisieren.  

Kommentare, Kritik erwünscht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## cater (26. März 2004)

Hi Stefan,

ich finde den Moment hast du gut erwischt. Ich würde vielleicht aber eine einheitliche Tonung vorziehen, aber nicht so starkt wie die des Hintergrundes - etwas weicher. Ihr rechtes Auge ist leider etwas sehr dunkel und dem Bild fehlt es ein bisschen an Schärfe - das beides liegt aber vielleicht auch am Scan (oder war's digital?). Die Haare haben auch fast keine Zeichnung, liegt sicher am Scan oder die Kontraste sind zuu hoch.
Ansonsten ist es aber ein schönes Foto, wie ich finde. Wirkt durch die leichte Schräge auch sehr spontan auf mich.
Wie hast du es denn gescannt/bearbeitet?

lg, Carlo


----------



## Leola13 (29. März 2004)

Hai,

Aufnahme im geschlossenen Raum   bei Kunstlicht, mit Ilford HP5 ohne Blitz, vom 10X15 Bild :-(  eingescannt, Kontraste leicht erhöht, Person freigestellt und Hintergrund eingefärbt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Ich finde das Bild ist gut gelungen!

Besonders gefällt mir der Hintergrund und das herauslösen der Frau ... das ist dir gut gelungen

S&W gefällt mir so und so immer


----------

